# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > Международный  детский вокальный конкурс IN-KU "Песенная карусель 2016" >  Первый Международный  детский вокальный конкурс IN-KU "Песенная карусель 2016"

## Mazaykina

[IMG]http://*********su/7271411.jpg[/IMG]
 
ВПЕРВЫЕ на форуме IN-KU!!!
Проводится *Конкурс Педагогического мастерства,*
который включает в себя 2 категории:
1 Категория - VI Международный конкурс хореографических постановок 
"IN-KU Amazing Dance Танцевальное Созвездие 2016"
2 Категория - Детский Вокальный конкурс IN-KU "Песенная карусель 2016"
 
*Администрация Форума "In-Ku",   Педагогический и Хореографический Художественные Советы приглашают всех  педагогов,  имеющих отношение к вокальному образованию, хоровому  преподаванию, хореографическому искусству и танцевальному  творчеству,  принять участие в любой из этих категорий конкурса, как в одной, так и в  двух одновременно.
*


*Анкета 2 Категории
*Первый Международный детский вокальный конкурс
IN-KU "Песенная карусель 2016"*
* *(скачивать не надо!)* *http://goo.gl/forms/nw0Bbrz3qZM9sz3Q2 
 Заполняется в браузере и отсылается в координационный центр нажатием кнопки «Отправить»

*

----------

adonaya (03.07.2016), aichka (01.06.2016), Kseniy92 (01.06.2016), MakaRock (01.06.2016), Mike (18.07.2016), musa3687 (09.07.2016), nezabudka-8s (01.06.2016), Petavla (01.07.2016), SvetaH (03.06.2016), ttanya (06.07.2016), Vitolda (01.06.2016), агидак (09.06.2016), Елабужанка (06.06.2016), Иишка (26.07.2016), Ирина Ивановна (28.06.2016), кэт радистка (05.06.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Положение и регламент конкурса*
*Сроки проведения конкурса:*
с 1 июня по 1 октября 2016г.
1 июня- 30 июля прием заявок и видеоматериалов.
*1 августа- 1 сентября (до 00:00 часов) голосование «Приз зрительских симпатий»*
15 сентября- 30 сентября подведение членами жюри итогов Конкурса
1 октября оглашение результатов

*Сроки предоставления конкурсных материалов:*
с 1 июня по 30 июля 2016г.

*
КОНКУРСНЫЕ НОМИНАЦИИ И ВОЗРАСТНЫЕ КАТЕГОРИИ:*

*ВОКАЛ-СОЛО*

    1 возрастная категория –-3– 5 лет;
    2 возрастная категория – 6 -8 лет;
    3 возрастная категория –  9-11 лет;
    4 возрастная категория – 12 -14 лет.


*ВОКАЛЬНЫЕ АНСАМБЛИ (до  8 человек)* 

1 возрастная категория –3– 5 лет;
2 возрастная категория – 6 -8 лет;
3 возрастная категория – 9-11 лет;
4 возрастная категория – 12 -14 лет.

*ХОРОВОЕ ПЕНИЕ*

1 возрастная категория –3– 5 лет;
2 возрастная категория – 6 -8 лет;
3 возрастная категория – 9-11 лет;
4 возрастная категория – 12 -14 лет.

*АВТОРСКАЯ ДЕТСКАЯ ПЕСНЯ (в исполнении автора или детей)

ВИДЕОКЛИПЫ НА ДЕТСКИЕ ПЕСНИ (не более 2 видео)*

*КРИТЕРИИ ОЦЕНКИ  вокального конкурса:*

    Вокально-музыкальные данные / чистое интонирование, чувство ритма, дикция/
    Артистизм и выразительность пения;
    Соответствие репертуара исполнительским возможностям и возрастной  категории   исполнителя;
    Исполнительское мастерство, культура и эстетика пения;
    Сценический образ (соответствие постановки номера содержанию песни, артистичность и оригинальность исполнения, умение свободно вести себя на сцене, харизматичность, художественная трактовка музыкального   произведения.

*КРИТЕРИИ ОЦЕНКИ конкурса авторской песни:*

Соответствие сложности песни заявленной возрастной категории;
Качество стихов и музыки;
Эмоциональность и эстетика исполнения;
Оригинальность замысла и воплощения.

*КРИТЕРИИ ОЦЕНКИ конкурса видео клипов на детские песни:*

    Эстетичность выполнения видеоклипа / оригинальность,  уровень художественного вкуса, культура выполнения/;
    Соответствие видео воплощения содержанию песни;
    Доступность детскому пониманию и восприятию;
    Выдержанность единого стиля;
    Гармоничное сочетание видеоряда и звучания музыки


*Квалификация участников конкурса:*

В конкурсе принимают участие музыканты различных образовательных дисциплин: музыкальные руководители, учителя музыки, педагоги вокала, руководители музыкальных студий.

* Условия участия в конкурсе:*

*для всех конкурсантов участие в конкурсе БЕСПЛАТНОЕ*

Участником конкурса может стать любой желающий:

- вокальные, хоровые творческие коллективы, ансамбли и солисты
- педагоги и воспитанники образовательных учреждений всех видов: дошкольного, начального, среднего, высшего образования
- работники учреждений культуры, детских клубов, домов творчества и развивающих центров, детских оздоровительных лагерей;
* 
Порядок предоставления конкурсных материалов и регламент конкурса:*

1. Каждый из участников самостоятельно загружает свой видео файл на файлообменники Яндекс, Гугл Диск или Мейл-Облако. Другие файлообменники не использовать!
2. Ссылку копирует и вставляет в соответствующее окно в АНКЕТЕ.
3. Далее Участник конкурса заполняет анкету, в которой обязательно указывается: квалификационная категория участника, номинация конкурса, возрастная категория участников, название коллектива, Ф.,И.,О. , образование педагога, место работы (для будущего свидетельства), название песенного номера, адрес электронной почты, никнейм на Форуме IN-KU.
Анкета отправляется одновременно с видео материалами техническому координационному совету конкурса строго в срок с 1 июня до 30 июля 2016г http://goo.gl/forms/nw0Bbrz3qZM9sz3Q2
4. Предоставляя свои видео материалы на конкурс, участники автоматически дают согласие на их безвозмездное опубликование на интернет-ресурсах.
Заявки, отправленные другими способами, приниматься к рассмотрению не будут!


*Внимание!
*
Ни одно из поступивших писем-заявок на участие в конкурсе по истечении указанного срока, то есть уже в *00 часов 00 минут 31 июля 2016г.,* техническими координаторами рассматриваться не будут. Просьбы о приеме материала по истечении указанного срока, направляемые организаторам конкурса в личных сообщениях не будут приниматься во внимание.


*
5. По всем вопросам обращаться в координационный центр конкурса, в теме на форуме IN-KU
**
Требования к техническому содержанию конкурсных  материалов:*

- видеозапись песенного номера продолжительностью от 1 минуты до 4-х минут;
- качество видео - высокое, не сжатое, сделанное видео камерой или цифровой фото камерой,
- качество звука - высокое; размер видео файла - не более 500 Мб. Формат видео: WMV, MP4, AVI .
- видео материал должен быть записан не ранее 2014 года.
- не принимается видеоматериал, где выступление идет под плюсовую фонограмму.
- на видео записи должны отсутствовать какие-либо титры или описания. Ни в коем случае не допускается, чтобы на видео присутствовало название коллектива или имя участника конкурса.
В течении 14 дней (после отправки заявки) каждый из участников, отправивших свои видео материалы на конкурс, обязательно получает письменный ответ координационного совета о принятии видео или об отказе в участии.
*
Технический координационный совет конкурса вправе отклонить материал, не соответствующий предъявляемым требованиям.*

Каждый участник имеет право предоставить на конкурс не более трех конкурсных номеров, каждый из которых должен относиться к различным направлениям или к разным возрастным категориям исполнителей.

Если конкурсный видео материал был размещен ранее на хостингах хранения файлов, на страницах или в группах социальных сетей, на *канале Youtube* – необходимо ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО закрыть эти видео материалы для просмотра на время участия их в онлайн конкурсе.

*
Регламент конкурса*

Каждому участнику конкурса присваивается индивидуальный регистрационный номер. Полученные видео материалы участников анонимно размещаются техническим координационным советом конкурса на специальном аккаунте сервера YouTube, с указанием только регистрационного номера участника конкурса.

Видео конкурсных номеров с сервера YouTube размещаются на Форуме IN-KU только координаторами и только в этой теме конкурса.
Материалы, размещенные участниками в теме конкурса самостоятельно, будут немедленно удалены без каких бы то ни было объяснений со стороны оргкомитета.

*Пользовательское голосование «Приз зрительских симпатий»:*

Голосование за конкурсные номера осуществляется всеми пользователями Форума и пользователями различных социальных сетей путем нажатия кнопок "Нравится" или "Не нравится", расположенных непосредственно и ТОЛЬКО на плеере YouTube.
 Пользовательское голосование проходит строго с 1 августа по 31 августа 2016г. Все оценки пользователей, полученные по истечении указанного срока, в общий счет полученных участником баллов засчитаны не будут.

Участникам конкурса разрешается размещать ссылки на видео материалы, расположенные в рамках конкурса на сервере YouTube, в социальных сетях: Одноклассники, ВКонтакте, Facebook, Google+, Twitter, Мой Мир, LiveInternet, Я.ру, Живой Журнал и на других подобных порталах.

Там же, на сервере YouTube, непосредственно на странице конкурсного видео материала участника, рекомендуется оставлять свои комментарии, благодарности или высказывать собственное мнение о конкретном конкурсном материале.

*Порядок подведения итогов конкурса:*

Профессиональное независимое Жюри конкурса "Песенная Карусель 2016" в срок с 15 с по 30 сентября 2016 принимает окончательное решение, определяет победителей и призеров в каждой из представленных на конкурс квалификационных категорий, номинаций и возрастных категорий участников, учитывая количество полученных голосов пользователей, и, в основном, руководствуясь "Положением о проведении Музыкальных конкурсов Форума IN-KU", разработанным и утвержденным Педагогическим Художественным Советом форума.
Худсовет вправе не присуждать Гран-При конкурса, как и вправе присуждать не все места, как и вправе присуждать несколько призовых мест для конкурсантов, набравших по итогам конкурса одинаковое количество баллов.

Конкурсант – обладатель Приза зрительских симпатий будет определен дополнительно, путем подсчета разницы между общим количеством просмотров конкурсного видео материала и количеством его положительных оценок.

Итоги конкурса будут опубликованы в этом разделе Форума не позднее 1 октября 2016г.

*Обладатель Гран-При конкурса будет награжден ценным ПРИЗОМ Портала IN-KU
Победители 1, 2 и 3 мест конкурса будут награждены Дипломами МОД IN-KU международного образца.
Все остальные документы ПЛАТНЫЕ: Свидетельства о публикации конкурсного номера и Дипломы участников, не получившие призовых мест.*

МОД Ин-Ку и Оргкомитет вправе внести любые изменения в Положение и регламент конкурса.

*Анкета для заполнения  (скачивать не надо!)  http://goo.gl/forms/nw0Bbrz3qZM9sz3Q2 Заполняется в браузере и отсылается в координационный центр нажатием кнопки «Отправить»*

----------

aichka (01.06.2016), alla-mus (01.06.2016), ambra (02.06.2016), a_k_gib (06.06.2016), caelpy (16.06.2016), elena_vrn (26.07.2016), irinavalalis (28.06.2016), Kseniy92 (01.06.2016), MakaRock (01.06.2016), mochalova19 (01.06.2016), nezabudka-8s (01.06.2016), nina_sto (02.06.2016), olga kh (01.06.2016), sky36 (18.06.2016), SNAR (04.06.2016), SvetaH (03.06.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (06.07.2016), tinapt (24.07.2016), ttanya (01.06.2016), Valenta (03.06.2016), Vesna (06.07.2016), Vitolda (01.06.2016), агидак (09.06.2016), воробьёва (02.06.2016), гунька (02.06.2016), Елена Эрнст (03.07.2016), Иишка (26.07.2016), Инна Корепанова (09.07.2016), Ирина Ивановна (30.06.2016), Лёка61 (07.07.2016), Лопаток (02.06.2016), Лорушка (10.06.2016), Маргошик68 (14.06.2016), Мишкина (07.07.2016), НСА (08.06.2016), Тариэлька (01.06.2016)

----------


## нонна

Здравствуйте, подскажите,как понять,что моя заявка прошла и не отклонена. Спасибо.

----------

aichka (04.06.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> подскажите,как понять,что моя заявка прошла и не отклонена.


Нонночка, нужно просто внимательно прочитать Положение и регламент конкурса, в котором сказано:



> В течении*14 дней* (после отправки заявки) каждый из участников, отправивших свои видео материалы на конкурс, обязательно *получает письменный ответ* координационного совета* о принятии видео или об отказе* в участии.


Ждите ответа! :Yes4:

----------

aichka (04.06.2016), ambra (09.06.2016), Маргошик68 (15.06.2016)

----------


## нонна

> Нонночка, нужно просто внимательно прочитать Положение и регламент конкурса, в котором сказано:
> Ждите ответа!



Спасибо большое за ответ! Дааа, внимания не хватает.... мне

----------


## агидак

Здравствуйте! Извините,  за вопрос хотелсь бы конкретного ответа. Я хочу принять участие в вокальном конкурсе, т.е. выслать номер своего воспитаника. В анкете указано что нужен Ник нейм это своё имя на форуме или нет. И ещё требуется ссылка на фото участника, как это нужно сделать, если её нет.И где разместить фото своё и участника. Объясните пожалуйста. Спасибо!

Про ник нашла ответ, хотелось бы подробней про фото. Спасибо!

Сколько номеров можно выслать? Если исполнитель один.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> В анкете указано что нужен Ник нейм это своё имя на форуме или нет.


 Так точно. Никнейм - это имя пользователя на форуме. Ваш никнейм - *агидак*. 




> И ещё требуется ссылка на фото участника, как это нужно сделать, если её нет.И где разместить фото своё и участника.


Загружаете фотографию через сервис публикаций http://*********ru/ и в специальную графу в анкете вставляете первую полученную ссылку.
Или можно загрузить на файлообменники Яндекс-диск, Мейл-Облако, Гугл Диск (на выбор). И скопировать ссылку на файл.




> Сколько номеров можно выслать? Если исполнитель один.


Из каждой номинации можно прислать только один номер. Например, если Ваш воспитанник исполняет сольные песни, то он попадает только в одну номинацию "вокал-соло" в своей возрастной категории. Выбираете одну сольную песню и присылаете её на конкурс.

----------

aichka (09.06.2016), ambra (09.06.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Уважаемые конкурсанты и будущие участники вокального конкурса "Песенная карусель 2016"!* 

Технический координационный совет конкурса IN-KU счёл необходимым донести до вашего сведения информацию о наиболее распространённых *ошибках и нарушениях*, выявленных в процессе конкурсного отбора.

*1.* *Несколько номеров представлены в одной и той же номинации.*

В Положении конкурса сказано: 
_Каждый участник имеет право предоставить на конкурс не более трех конкурсных номеров, каждый из которых должен относиться к различным направлениям или к разным возрастным категориям исполнителей._

Например, возьмём номинацию "Хоровое пение в возрастной категории 12-14 лет". Такой номер можно только один. (Но не два и не три от одного участника!) Зато Вы можете прислать ещё по одному номеру "Хоровое пение в возрастной категории 5-8 лет" и "Хоровое пение в возрастной категории 9-11 лет" (при наличии таковых).

Те, кто уже прислал несколько номеров в одной номинации, сообщите, какой из номеров вы оставляете для конкурса, остальные мы вычеркнем.


*2.* *На видео есть титры и описание номера. Или ведущая объявляет номер и участников.*

В Положении конкурса сказано: 
_На видео записи должны отсутствовать какие-либо титры или описания. Ни в коем случае не допускается, чтобы на видео присутствовало название коллектива или имя участника конкурса._

Пожалуйста, срежьте с видео все ненужные моменты и оставьте только песню!


*3.* *Дана ссылка на сервер YouTube или на страницы соц.сетей  ВК, ОК.*

В Положении конкурса сказано:
_Каждый из участников самостоятельно загружает свой видео файл на файлообменники Яндекс, Гугл Диск или Мейл-Облако. Другие файлообменники не использовать!_

Видео нужно залить на файлообменник и заполнить анкету повторно.


*4.* *Открыт доступ к видео на сервере YouTube.*

В Положении конкурса сказано:
_Если конкурсный видео материал был размещен ранее на хостингах хранения файлов, на страницах или в группах социальных сетей – необходимо ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО закрыть эти видео материалы для просмотра на время участия их в онлайн конкурсе._

Закройте, пожалуйста, на своём канале видео, предоставленные на конкурс, чтобы борьба была честной.


*5.* * Недопустимый формат видео. Превышение размера видеофайла.*

В Положении конкурса сказано:
_качество звука - высокое; размер видео файла - не более 500 Мб. Формат видео: WMV, MP4, AVI._

Конвертируйте, пожалуйста, своё видео в нужный формат и пришлите на конкурс заново.


*6.* *Несоответствие заявленной номинации.*

В анкете заявлена одна номинация, на деле оказывается другая. Будьте внимательны!


*7.* *Неактивная (неправильная) ссылка.*

В анкете встречаются такие ссылки, особенно на фото. Проверьте сами каждую ссылку перед заполнением анкеты.


*Общая ко всем просьба:* *внимательно читайте Положение о конкурсе*, там всё сказано! Есть сомнения и вопросы? Не стесняйтесь, задавайте!

А также,* загляните в свою электронную почту*. Вам должен поступить ответ о принятии видео, о предложении исправить ошибки или об отказе в участии. 

Всем удачи! С уважением,
Технический координационный совет конкурса IN-KU

----------

adonaya (03.07.2016), aichka (09.06.2016), ambra (09.06.2016), Mazaykina (12.06.2016), Olga Beliaeva (28.06.2016), ttanya (09.07.2016), Vitolda (10.06.2016), гунька (11.06.2016), Елена Эрнст (05.07.2016), Ирина Ивановна (28.06.2016), Маргошик68 (15.06.2016)

----------


## ambra

Приветствую всех! Огромная благодарность организаторам за возможность поучаствовать в вокальном конкурсе!  

Прошу прощения за глупые вопросы:-

1) правильно ли я  поняла, что могу выставить в одной возрастной группе 1 номер соло и 1 номер -дуэт, т.е. вокальный ансамбль???
2)ребенку исполняется 9 лет , например 25 июля...., я могу выслать его номер раньше , но указать возрастную группу 9-11 лет? 

Спасибо!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (12.06.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> правильно ли я поняла, что могу выставить в одной возрастной группе 1 номер соло и 1 номер -дуэт, т.е. вокальный ансамбль???


Инночка, всё правильно. Либо выставляешь в одной возрастной категории номера разных направлений, либо в одном направлении - разные возрастные категории. Главное, чтобы не было полного совпадения категорий и номинаций.




> ребенку исполняется 9 лет , например 25 июля...., я могу выслать его номер раньше , но указать возрастную группу 9-11 лет?


Да, пожалуйста, можно! :Yes4:  Сейчас принимаются только заявки и сами материалы, а оценивание конкурсных номеров и голосование за них начнётся с 15 августа, когда вашему ребёнку уже исполнится 9 лет. Так что, всё верно, указывайте эту возрастную категорию.

----------

ambra (12.06.2016)

----------


## Маргошик68

Добрый день, послала на конкурс два номера, разные по жанру, загрузила всё как положено, пришло сегодня письмо, что видео пока не прошло конкурсный отбор. А как узнать какое именно видео не прошло, ведь их было два. Или оба видео не прошли отбор?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А как узнать какое именно видео не прошло, ведь их было два. Или оба видео не прошли отбор?


Риточка, твой номер вокал-соло загружен в анкету правильно, поэтому предварительный отбор прошёл без нарушений.  :Aga: 

Не прошёл вокальный ансамбль, потому что нет ссылки на видеофайл. Вместо него стоит ссылка на твой личный профиль. Она почему-то дважды у тебя указана: в графе "ник нейм" и "ссылка на видео конкурсного номера". :Meeting:  Заполни заявку на вокальный ансамбль заново, пожалуйста. Удачи!

----------


## Маргошик68

*nezabudka-8s*, Спасибо, хорошо, ещё раз сделаю, всё поняла, ну ошибочка какая-то, бывает :Yes4:

----------


## Маргошик68

*nezabudka-8s*, Света, снова я с вопросом, пришло вот недавно такое письмо: "Добрый день, Ваши номера приняты для участия в конкурсе. Всего доброго!
С уважением,
Технический координационный совет конкурса IN-KU."
Я хотела в понедельник снова второй номер загрузить, а теперь что уже не нужно, всё пошло, напиши мне, пожалуйста, чтобы не получился повтор. Спасибо!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> *nezabudka-8s*, Света, снова я с вопросом, пришло вот недавно такое письмо: "Добрый день, Ваши номера приняты для участия в конкурсе. Всего доброго!
> С уважением,
> Технический координационный совет конкурса IN-KU."
> Я хотела в понедельник снова второй номер загрузить, а теперь что уже не нужно, всё пошло, напиши мне, пожалуйста, чтобы не получился повтор. Спасибо!


Риточка, письма по электронной почте посылаются в виде автоматической рассылки, настроенной на принятые и отклоненные номера конкурса. Значит, тебе пришли два письма, так как один твой номер был принят, а второй отклонен по причине отсутствия видеофайла. Загрузи, пожалуйста, вокальный ансамбль повторно. Его точно нет! Я ещё раз проверила в заявке.

----------


## Маргошик68

*nezabudka-8s*, Всё поняла, спасибо за информацию, загружу в понедельник снова. :Yes4:

----------


## Karamel

Уважаемые коллеги, добрый день! Пытаюсь заполнить анкету на участие в конкурсе. Не даёт заполнить такие графы, как возрастная категория участника и конкурсная номинация номера. Я правильно поняла, что нужно поставить значок в кружок около нужного? Пыталась вчера и сегодня. Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Пытаюсь заполнить анкету на участие в конкурсе. Не даёт заполнить такие графы, как возрастная категория участника и конкурсная номинация номера. Я правильно поняла, что нужно поставить значок в кружок около нужного? Пыталась вчера и сегодня. Помогите, пожалуйста.


Танечка, в анкете нужно просто кликнуть (нажать) на нужный кружок, внутри появится красная точка. 
[img]http://*********ru/10178099m.png[/img]Попробуйте ещё раз. Если не получится, заполните все остальные графы, отправьте анкету, а недостающую информацию напишите мне в личку, я сама Вам поставлю. :Yes4:  Удачи!

----------


## Karamel

Светочка, спасибо. Сейчас попробую.

----------


## Karamel

Светочка, пробовала отправить вчера, сегодня. Никакого результата. Вчера компьютер проверила на вирусы, а толку....

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Светочка, пробовала отправить вчера, сегодня. Никакого результата.


Танюш, не переживай. Напиши мне в личку всю информацию, которая требуется в анкете, я сама сделаю заявку от твоего имени.

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

Добрый вечер, Света. У меня тоже просьба:




> 2. На видео есть титры и описание номера. Или ведущая объявляет номер и участников.
> 
> В Положении конкурса сказано: 
> _На видео записи должны отсутствовать какие-либо титры или описания. Ни в коем случае не допускается, чтобы на видео присутствовало название коллектива или имя участника конкурса._
> 
> Пожалуйста, срежьте с видео все ненужные моменты и оставьте только песню!


У меня видео подписано "*******". Так называется песня. Как убрать его с видео? (Оно присутствует на протяжении всей песни)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Добрый вечер, Света. У меня тоже просьба:
> 
> У меня видео подписано "*******". Так называется песня. Как убрать его с видео? (Оно присутствует на протяжении всей песни)


Ириночка Ивановна, дорогая, не нужно было сюда писать название песни!))) Отредактировала сейчас Ваше сообщение. Одно из главных условий конкурса - это анонимность. То есть до оглашения результатов никто не должен знать, кому какая песня принадлежит. С этой целью все видео материалы участников анонимно размещаются техническим координационным советом конкурса на специальном аккаунте сервера YouTube, с указанием только регистрационного номера участника конкурса и названием песни.  
То, что название песни присутствует в самом видео, ничего страшного. Там Ваше имя не написано? Значит, пусть надпись остаётся.

----------

Елена Эрнст (03.07.2016)

----------


## SvetaH

Здравствуйте! Я тоже сюда с вопросом. Заполнила всё как полагается. Отправила всё несколько дней назад. И не знаю принята работа или нет? Или я что-то заполнила не так? Почту просматриваю, ничего нет. Или может надо повторно попробовать отправить, может с интернетом было что-то и не прогрузилось? Как узнать?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Отправила всё несколько дней назад. И не знаю принята работа или нет? Или я что-то заполнила не так? Почту просматриваю, ничего нет. Или может надо повторно попробовать отправить, может с интернетом было что-то и не прогрузилось? Как узнать?


Светочка, сейчас посмотрела, твоя заявка поступила 23.06.16г. 

В Положении конкурса написано:
_В течении 14 дней (после отправки заявки) каждый из участников, отправивших свои видео материалы на конкурс, обязательно получает письменный ответ координационного совета о принятии видео или об отказе в участии.
_
14 дней ещё не прошло, ответ должен скоро прийти, рассылкой по электронной почте занимается другой человек. Могу заранее успокоить, у тебя всё нормально, без нарушений! :Ok:

----------

SvetaH (30.06.2016)

----------


## SvetaH

> Светочка, сейчас посмотрела, твоя заявка поступила 23.06.16г. 
> _В течении 14 дней (после отправки заявки) каждый из участников, отправивших свои видео материалы на конкурс, обязательно получает письменный ответ координационного совета о принятии видео или об отказе в участии.
> _[/COLOR]
> 14 дней ещё не прошло, ответ должен скоро прийти


Спасибо! А то я думала что у меня сбой какой-то был.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Дорогие форумчане, учителя музыки, преподаватели вокала, музыкальные руководители! 

Остался ровно месяц до окончания приёма заявок и видеоматериалов 
на I Международный детский вокальный конкурс IN-KU 
"Песенная карусель 2016".* 
*Первый месяц пролетел очень быстро и второй также промчится незаметно. Поэтому, кто решил участвовать в конкурсе, не откладывайте в долгий ящик, присылайте свои номера! Ведь они должны успеть пройти предварительный отбор, прежде чем будут приняты и загружены техническим координационным советом конкурса на специальном аккаунте сервера YouTube.

Перед отправкой анкеты ещё раз внимательно ознакомьтесь с Положением и регламентом конкурса:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5219372*

*Итоги первого месяца: с 1 июня по 1 июля 2016г.**По предварительным результатам, среди принятых номеров, 
больше всего (примерно по 10) в номинациях:*
Вокал-соло 6-8 лет.
Вокальный ансамбль 5-8 лет.

*Очень мало номеров (по одному-два) в номинациях:* 
Вокал-соло 12-14 лет. 
Вокальный ансамбль 9-11 лет. 
Хоровое пение 5-8 лет. 
Хоровое пение 12-14 лет.
*Видеоклип на детскую песню.*

*Совсем пока нет участников в номинациях:*
Вокальный ансамбль 12-14 лет. 
Хоровое пение 9-11 лет.
*Авторская детская песня.* 

Специально выделила номинации "Авторская детская песня" и "Видеоклип на детскую песню", потому что знаю, что на нашем форуме творческих музыкантов есть очень хорошие клипмейкеры и талантливые авторы песен! Очень хочется, чтобы они приняли участие в конкурсе и показали свои замечательные работы! :Oj: 

*Поймите, друзья! Чем меньше участников в каких-то номинациях, тем больше шанс у Вас занять призовое место! Воспользуйтесь этой ситуацией и быстрей подавайте заявку!))*

*Ждём Вашего участия! С уважением,
Технический координационный совет конкурса IN-KU*

----------

irinavalalis (02.07.2016), Larisa1982 (06.10.2016)

----------


## Katrina Kim

Скажите, пожалуйста, я могу выставить на конкурс в номинации "Авторская песня" свою песню, но в исполнении чужого коллектива?

----------

nezabudka-8s (02.07.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Скажите, пожалуйста, я могу выставить на конкурс в номинации "Авторская песня" свою песню, но в исполнении чужого коллектива?


Катенька, конечно же, можете, если чужой коллектив не против того, что Вы их покажете на конкурсе. Неважно, в чьём исполнении прозвучит авторская песня, главное, чтобы музыка и слова к песне были написаны одним автором.
Будем очень ждать!!! :Tender:

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Светик наша - Незабудочка!
А можно ли участвовать в конкурсе видео на детскую песню, но не плюс, а минус? На утреннике мы пели под минусовый вариант с видеосопровождением.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Светик наша - Незабудочка!
> А можно ли участвовать в конкурсе видео на детскую песню, но не плюс, а минус? На утреннике мы пели под минусовый вариант с видеосопровождением.


Леночка, можно! Без разницы - плюс, минус... Был бы видеоклип, название песни и текст, а споём мы сами! :Taunt: 
Кстати, насчёт текста... я на полном серьёзе! :Yes4:  Приложите его, пожалуйста! Так легче и понятней будет анализировать видео в соответствии с текстом.
Для этого вложите текст в один архив с видео и загрузите на файлообменник: https://disk.yandex.ru/ или https://cloud.mail.ru/
Удачи!

----------

Vesna (06.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (03.07.2016)

----------


## гомоня

Здравствуйте, Скажите , пожалуйста, может ли принять участие в песенном конкурсе РИТМОДЕКЛАМАЦИЯ?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте, Скажите , пожалуйста, может ли принять участие в песенном конкурсе РИТМОДЕКЛАМАЦИЯ?


Здравствуйте, Светлана. Так как ритмодекламация – это  не пение, то она не подходит для песенного конкурса.

Если конкурс педагогического мастерства станет традиционным на нашем форуме и расширит свои рамки, возможно, в следующих конкурсах будет предложено показать разные виды музыкальной деятельности, в том числе, и ритмодекламацию. Пока это наш Первый детский вокальный конкурс и на нём представлены только песни. Поэтому и называется "Песенная карусель".

----------

Vesna (06.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (05.07.2016)

----------


## Нататулечка

Большое спасибо за предоставленную возможно участия в конкурсе! Конкурсантам и педагогам- удачи!!! Будем голосовать и с нетерпением ждать результатов!

----------

Larisa1982 (06.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (05.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (05.07.2016)

----------


## Katrina Kim

Светланочка, я опять с вопросом.
В анкете есть пункты "Ссылка на фотографию участника - исполнителя" и "Ссылка на фотографию участника - педагога"
Где чью фотографию надо давать (авторская песня)? "Исполнитель" - это девочка, которая поет, а "педагог" - я (автор песни) или педагог девочки?
Или вообще можно без фотографий обойтись?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Большое спасибо за предоставленную возможно участия в конкурсе! Конкурсантам и педагогам- удачи!!! Будем голосовать и с нетерпением ждать результатов!


Наталья Алексеевна, спасибо большое за добрые слова напутствий! :Tender:  Взаимно, Вам также удачи!




> В анкете есть пункты "Ссылка на фотографию участника - исполнителя" и "Ссылка на фотографию участника - педагога"
> Где чью фотографию надо давать (авторская песня)? "Исполнитель" - это девочка, которая поет, а "педагог" - я (автор песни) или педагог девочки?
> Или вообще можно без фотографий обойтись?


Катюш, так как в этой номинации оценивается только сама авторская песня (неважно, в чьём исполнении), то нужна фотография автора. Он будет считаться участником конкурса. Если автор сам поёт свою песню, то поставить эту фотографию в пункт "Ссылка на фотографию участника - исполнителя". Если авторскую песню исполняет кто-то другой, то нужно загрузить фото в графу "Ссылка на фотографию участника - педагога". В другой графе поставить просто прочерк.
Даже если нечаянно в не ту графу поставишь, мы сами разберёмся и переставим, куда нужно. :Grin:

----------

Katrina Kim (05.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (05.07.2016)

----------


## irinavalalis

У меня вопрос - можно ли в анкете ссылку на свою фотку с форума? (ссылка на фото в кабинете), и ещё в анкете нужно фото исполнителя песни - а если видеоклип, то тоже искать фото того ансамбля, который исполняет песню??? Спасибо за ответ.




> В другой графе поставить просто прочерк.


в общем, где фото исполнителя поставила прочерк.... :Yes4:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> можно ли в анкете ссылку на свою фотку с форума? (ссылка на фото в кабинете)


 Ирочка, я насчёт фото уже отвечала на первой странице темы здесь.

Объясняю ещё раз: фото нужно самостоятельно загрузить на сервис http://*********ru/ и скопировать первую ссылку. Или на файлообменники (на выбор) https://disk.yandex.ru/ , https://cloud.mail.ru/

Ссылка на фото с форума выходит некорректная. Сейчас я нажала на ту ссылку, которую Вы прислали вместе с заявкой, и попала в свой кабинет. И каждый, нажимая на такую ссылку, попадёт на свою фотографию: http://forum.in-ku.com/profile.php?do=editprofilepic
А нужна Ваша!
Пришлите мне в личку фотографию, я исправлю Вашу ссылку в заявке.




> в анкете нужно фото исполнителя песни - а если видеоклип, то тоже искать фото того ансамбля, который исполняет песню???


 В номинации "видеоклип" нужна фотография только того, кто делал этот клип.




> где фото исполнителя поставила прочерк


Верно.

----------

irinavalalis (06.07.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Света, добрый вечер!
Еле уговариваю Ирину участвовать в конкурсе.
У нас пошли разногласия, - не хочет она выставлять то, что уже было показано на форуме.
...А то видео, на которое Ирина соглашается, имеет низкое качество видео. (_Дети без ошибок спели._)
Вопрос.
Как будет оцениваться качество видео?
Не качество аудио, а качество видео.
_На первой страничке, этот вопрос никак не оговорен...
Понятно, что красочная картинка видео приветствуется._
Заспорили, - говорит я же не видеоклип на конкурс посылаю.
Я не согласен, явная фора другим (_вот где нужна номинация,- слепое прослушивание_). 
Как быть?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Света, добрый вечер!
> Еле уговариваю Ирину участвовать в конкурсе.
> У нас пошли разногласия, - не хочет она выставлять то, что уже было показано на форуме.
> ...А то видео, на которое Ирина соглашается, имеет низкое качество видео. (Дети без ошибок спели.)
> Вопрос.
> Как будет оцениваться качество видео?
> Не качество аудио, а качество видео.
> На первой страничке, этот вопрос никак не оговорен...
> Понятно, что красочная картинка видео приветствуется.
> ...


Виктор, в данном случае правы и Вы, и Ваша любимая супруга.
Вас можно понять, потому что у Вас профессиональный подход к качеству видео и хочется, чтобы видеоролик был на высоком уровне. А Ирина права в том, что это не номинация "видеоклип", в которой важна "красочная картинка". Главное, чтобы было чистое и красивое пение. 

Как быть? Посоветую по-простому:
возьмите своё видео, абстрагируйтесь от того, что оно ваше. Представьте, что Вы член жюри, который должен выставить оценку конкурсному номеру по следующим критериям:



> *КРИТЕРИИ ОЦЕНКИ вокального конкурса:*
> Вокально-музыкальные данные / чистое интонирование, чувство ритма, дикция/
> Артистизм и выразительность пения;
> Соответствие репертуара исполнительским возможностям и возрастной категории исполнителя;
> Исполнительское мастерство, культура и эстетика пения;
> Сценический образ (соответствие постановки номера содержанию песни, артистичность и оригинальность исполнения, умение свободно вести себя на сцене, харизматичность, художественная трактовка музыкального произведения.


Если Вам ничего не мешает оценивать эти критерии на видео, всё хорошо видно и слышно, то такое видео однозначно подходит для конкурса.

 А самое главное, видео должно полностью соответствовать предъявленным техническим требованиям: 



> *Требования к техническому содержанию конкурсных  материалов:*
> 
> - видеозапись песенного номера продолжительностью от 1 минуты до 4-х минут;
> - качество видео - высокое, не сжатое, сделанное видео камерой или цифровой фото камерой,
> - качество звука - высокое; размер видео файла - не более 500 Мб. Формат видео: WMV, MP4, AVI .
> - видео материал должен быть записан не ранее 2014 года.
> - на видео записи должны отсутствовать какие-либо титры или описания. Ни в коем случае не допускается, чтобы на видео присутствовало название коллектива или имя участника конкурса.


От себя добавлю:
сжатое видео или снятое на слабенький телефон, с гуляющим и прыгающим изображением, еле слышимым звуком, с посторонним шумом, разговорами зрителей, различными помехами, мешающими восприятию... конечно что, такое видео не годится для онлайн конкурса Международного уровня!  Некачественное видео даже не пройдёт предварительный отбор (об этом будет сообщено участнику по эл.почте).
Виктор, я думаю, у Вас такого низкого качества видео просто не может быть, Вы этого сами не допустите! :Grin:  Короче, присылайте, разберёмся!  :Ok:

----------

aichka (07.07.2016), mishel61 (07.07.2016)

----------


## mishel61

> Виктор, в данном случае правы и Вы, и Ваша супруга.


Светлана, спасибо за исчерпывающий ответ!
Наш маленький, дружный коллектив,- будет участвовать в конкурсе!
_Попробую немного очистить видео и поднять качество...
_
Всем успехов в проведении конкурса и удачи в жизни.

----------

nezabudka-8s (07.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (15.07.2016)

----------


## ya-more

Светик, а у меня такой вопрос: может ли одно и то же видео песни участвовать в 2х номинациях? Как авторская песня и как видеоклип?Ведь не всегда автор песни может создать видео, а клипмейкер не является автором?

----------


## ambra

Незабудочка! Я постаралась внимательно причитать Положение конкурса, но не нашла там ответа на интересующие меня вопросы.

Например, видео конкурсного номера было раньше отправлено на другой конкурс, и выставлено организаторами этого конкурса на Ютуб от своего имени, могу ли я прислать его вам на рассмотрение?

Или - видео песни снято и выставлено родителями исполнителя на одноклассниках ( загружено туда напрямую без ютуба), одновременно снято мной на этом же концерте и нигде не выставлено... может ли это видео участвовать в конкурсе?

Перебираю свои закрома,  не устраивает в основном качество видео с концертов, не хочется упасть в грязь лицом перед техническим координационным советом и жюри, а приемлемые видео отправлены раньше на другой конкурс.

Все-таки конкурс проходит во время отпусков и каникул, хочется поучаствовать во всех возможных номинациях, а перезаписать проблематично.

----------


## Mazaykina

> может ли одно и то же видео песни участвовать в 2х номинациях?


Марина, нет, не может.  Выбери одну номинацию и выставляй.

----------


## Mazaykina

> видео конкурсного номера было раньше отправлено на другой конкурс, и выставлено организаторами этого конкурса на Ютуб от своего имени, могу ли я прислать его вам на рассмотрение?


Если видео открыто на Ютуб и вы не можете его закрыть- мы не можем его принять. 
Если видео на одноклассниках- то ваше записанное видео мы сможем выставить на ютуб.

----------

ambra (11.07.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Уважаемые конкурсанты, дорогие друзья! В ходе предварительного отбора и приёма заявок на вокальный конкурс оказалось, что больше всего присылают номеров в номинацию "Вокальный ансамбль" категории 5-8 лет. К нам поступили предложения сделать возрастную категорию 3-5 лет для ансамблевых и хоровых номинаций. (Ранее такая категория была только в номинации "Вокал-соло").
 Мы идём вам навстречу! Часть номеров с выступлением пятилетних детей с согласия конкурсантов будут перенесены в первую возрастную категорию.

По решению оргкомитета, по просьбам участников конкурса и во избежание путаницы *мы сделали одинаковые возрастные категории для трёх номинаций:* вокал-соло, вокальный ансамбль, хоровое пение. 

1 возрастная категория – *3-5* лет;
2 возрастная категория – *6-8* лет;
3 возрастная категория –* 9-11* лет;
4 возрастная категория – *12-14* лет.

Таким образом, *в номинациях "Вокальный ансамбль" и "Хоровое пение" появилась категория 3-5 лет.*  Поспешите воспользоваться этим изменением и прислать на конкурс свои номера! Напоминаем: *приём заявок – до 30 июля.*

Всем удачи! С уважением,
*Технический координационный совет конкурса IN-KU*

----------

aichka (16.07.2016), Larisa1982 (06.10.2016), mochalova19 (15.07.2016), ttanya (15.07.2016), Valenta (16.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (15.07.2016), катя 98 (15.07.2016), Лорис (18.07.2016), НСА (15.07.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> По решению оргкомитета, по просьбам участников конкурса и во избежание путаницы *мы сделали одинаковые возрастные категории для трёх номинаций:* вокал-соло, вокальный ансамбль, хоровое пение. 
> 
> 1 возрастная категория – *3-5* лет;
> 2 возрастная категория – *6-8* лет;
> 3 возрастная категория –* 9-11* лет;
> 4 возрастная категория – *12-14* лет.
> 
> Таким образом, *в номинациях "Вокальный ансамбль" и "Хоровое пение" появилась категория 3-5 лет.*  Поспешите воспользоваться этим изменением и прислать на конкурс свои номера!


*Светочка, я отправляла уже заявку. Мне нужно что-то еще переписать или по-другому заявку дать? что-то изменить?*

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Светочка, я отправляла уже заявку. Мне нужно что-то еще переписать или по-другому заявку дать? что-то изменить?


Леночка, присылать повторно принятые заявки не нужно. Просто напишите мне в личку и уточните возраст своих участников, чтобы определить, в какую категорию попадают ваши дети: в первую 3-5 лет или во вторую 6-8 лет.

Заодно сообщаю:
*Если в номере участвуют дети разного возраста, категория определяется по старшему участнику!* 
Допустим, в вокальном ансамбле есть пятилетние и шестилетние дети, значит, ставьте вторую категорию: 6-8 лет.

----------

aichka (29.07.2016), mochalova19 (15.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (15.07.2016), катя 98 (15.07.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

Светлана у меня такой вопрос: о конкурсе узнала будучи  в отпуске, дети выпустились. На работу выхожу 19 июля. Придёт много временных и новый набор малышек. Времени практически не остаётся, чтобы качественно разучить что-то с детьми. У меня есть запись авторской песни на репетиции, снимала на фотоаппарат просто для себя, т.к. на утреннике не до этого. (Правда, ссылку выставила в своей теме.) Профессиональная съёмка Выпуска оказалась очень низкого качества: мало  того, что звук не совпадает с видео, так ещё и прерывается на самых интересных номерах. Вырезать совершенно нечего. Можно ли прислать любительскую съёмку? И ещё обнаружила свою песню в исполнении не знакомой мне солистки (взрослой). Неплохо, но этот вариант, наверное, не подходит? 
Хотелось бы поучаствовать, но...

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> У меня есть запись авторской песни на репетиции, снимала на фотоаппарат просто для себя, т.к. на утреннике не до этого. (Правда, ссылку выставила в своей теме.)


Людочка, пришлёшь мне в личку ссылку на свой пост в теме, я его временно удалю, после конкурса могу возобновить обратно. А на ютубе сама, пожалуйста, закрой своё видео (поставь ограниченный доступ). Если вдруг не знаешь как, напиши в личку, объясню.




> Можно ли прислать любительскую съёмку?


Да, можно. Залей её на файлообменник и помести ссылку в анкету. Если будет совсем  ничего на видео не понятно, номер просто не пройдёт предварительный отбор и об этом будет сообщено на электронную почту в конфиденциальном порядке, остальные участники не узнают. Поэтому, пробуй! А там посмотрим... Трудно оценивать качество, не видя самого ролика.))




> И ещё обнаружила свою песню в исполнении не знакомой мне солистки (взрослой). Неплохо, но этот вариант, наверное, не подходит?


Выставлять свою авторскую песню в чужом исполнении можно только с согласия исполнителя (или педагога, который подготовил детей-исполнителей). Потому что, в случае победы, награждаться будет только автор песни, на исполнителе эта победа никак не отразится.

----------

aichka (29.07.2016), mochalova19 (16.07.2016)

----------


## alla-mus

Доброго времени суток! Вроде бы очень внимательно "изучила" условия конкурса, но... 
"Все остальные документы ПЛАТНЫЕ: Свидетельства о публикации конкурсного номера и Дипломы участников, не получившие призовых мест."
Вопрос: где и как и когда  оплачивать  свидетельства? Это ведь ясно будет только после подведения итогов...
И еще: могут ли "педагогами" быть 2 человека: муз.рук готовил номер, а воспитатель снимала видео. Как быть?

"Место работы педагога" - полное название учреждения или достаточно написать детский сад №....?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Вопрос: где и как и когда оплачивать свидетельства? Это ведь ясно будет только после подведения итогов...


Альбина, Вы сами ответили на свой вопрос. Где и как и когда оплачивать свидетельства - ясно будет только после подведения итогов. Сначала будут объявлены победители и призёры (1,2,3 места) по разным номинациям и категориям, а это достаточно много человек. Остальным будет предложено получить свидетельство платно. По этому вопросу обязательно появится дополнительная информация. Следите за новостями конкурса.




> И еще: могут ли "педагогами" быть 2 человека: муз.рук готовил номер, а воспитатель снимала видео. Как быть?


Педагог - это тот, кто придумал и подготовил музыкальный номер, репетировал с детьми, выбирал участников номера, развивал у них музыкальный слух и вокальные навыки, тратил свои силы и время на постановку. Тот, кто просто снимает видео - в данном номере является "оператором". Оператора указывать не нужно.




> "Место работы педагога" - полное название учреждения или достаточно написать детский сад №....?


Вот какое название Вам нужно, чтобы было написано в Свидетельстве, такое и напишите в заявке. Только указывайте сразу все данные правильно, проверьте и перечитайте ещё раз перед отправкой, потом этот документ переделывать уже никто не будет. 

Для интереса можете посмотреть тему *Как получить Диплом участника конкурса?*
Там увидите, какие дипломы и свидетельства выдавались раньше, что конкретно в них было написано. Обратите внимание, что Дипломы и Свидетельства - это разные документы. В Свидетельстве указаны место работы участника конкурса, название конкурсного номера, название коллектива, номинация и возраст детей. В Дипломе этих подробностей нет, но он ценнее, это понятно!))

----------

aichka (29.07.2016), ambra (17.07.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Дорогие друзья, напоминаем!

*Осталось ровно неделя приёма заявок!*

*После 30 июля ни одна заявка принята не будет!**

Не присылайте ссылки с YouTube, Одноклассники, ВКонтакте и других сайтов! Они не принимаются.*
*
Материалы заливайте только в эти файлообменники* (на выбор): 
https://disk.yandex.ru/
https://cloud.mail.ru/
https://drive.google.com/

*Проверьте содержимое своей ссылки и её активность!*

*Изучите внимательно Положение конкурса и только после этого заполняйте заявку!

Положение конкурса и анкета здесь*

Всем удачи! С уважением,
Технический координационный совет конкурса IN-KU

----------

aichka (23.07.2016), Larisa1982 (06.10.2016)

----------


## Angilena

Добрый день! Я отправила видео, но оно не прошло. Отмечено, что ссылка не работает. Проверяю,всё открывается, только нужно клавишу CTRL нажать и ссылку. Сегодня ещё раз отправила. Буду ответа ждать, надеюсь пройдёт! Спасибо!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Добрый день! Я отправила видео, но оно не прошло. Отмечено, что ссылка не работает. Проверяю,всё открывается, только нужно клавишу CTRL нажать и ссылку.


Здравствуйте. Ваши прежние ссылки, которые залиты на https://disk.yandex.ru/, мы пробовали нажимать по-разному, в том числе и тем способом, который Вы написали. Попадали каждый на свой личный диск. Содержимое ссылки доступно только Вам, потому что закрыт общий доступ к ссылке. Нажмите кнопку "Вкл." в нужном файле на диске и ссылки станут публичными.




> Сегодня ещё раз отправила. Буду ответа ждать, надеюсь пройдёт!


Да, сегодня получили три Ваших заявки с ссылками, залитыми на https://drive.google.com/. 
Видео открылись и скачались.

Замечания следующие:

*1).  Два видео оказались недопустимого формата.* В Положении сказано:



> Формат видео: WMV, MP4, AVI .


У Вас только одно видео в нужном формате MP4. 
Второе - mpg.
Третье - MOV.
Как читаем Положение, причём повторно, не знаю! :Meeting:  Сижу сейчас, конвертирую Ваше видео сама, иначе это будут бесконечные пересылы туда-сюда.

*2). Не указаны авторы двух исполняемых произведений*, только название. Желательно узнать. 

*3). Ссылки на фотографии ведут в Одноклассники*, тем более - в личный профиль!

Уж сколько раз твердили миру... Ссылки на соцсети, ютуб и другие сайты не принимаются! Материалы заливайте только в вышеуказанные файлообменники! Для фото ещё допускается специальный хостинг картинок http://*********ru/.
Перезалейте фотографии и пришлите мне в личку, я поменяю ссылки в Ваших заявках, чтобы не пришлось их заново заполнять.

*4).* Объясните мне в личке, почему у Вас *заявки поданы от имени двух разных людей*, дана ссылка на Ваш профиль, а *ФИО* в профиле - совсем другие, *третьего человека*. Сколько вас там прячется под одним ником?!))))

----------

aichka (23.07.2016)

----------


## Лидушка

Добрый вечер! Объясните пожалуйста. Загрузила видео на Яндекс диск  качество до загрузки было хорошее, а когда уже загрузила качество изменилось при просмотре стало заикаться. Я наверное, что-то не то сделала?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Загрузила видео на Яндекс диск качество до загрузки было хорошее, а когда уже загрузила качество изменилось при просмотре стало заикаться. Я наверное, что-то не то сделала?


Лидия Фёдоровна, так бывает при просмотре видео в онлайн-режиме, когда скорость не "вытягивает". Скачала, посмотрела, всё нормально. Ваш номер принят. Ждите результатов.
Удачи! С уважением, Светлана.

----------

aichka (23.07.2016)

----------


## Лидушка

Спасибо Светлана.

----------


## tinapt

Добрый день!
 Хотелось бы поучаствовать в конкурсе. Видео-выступлений моих учеников много, только  понимаю, что качество, увы, не подходит для конкурса такого  уровня.  
Но зато есть авторский клип( созданный *другим педагогом*, не мной), снятый на профессиональной аппаратуре, в котором участвовали двое детей, один ребенок-моя внучка. 
Поэтому возник вопрос: могу ли я представить на конкурс этот клип, указав не свое имя, а имя педагога( педагог не участник IN-KU) ?
Правильно будет, если я  вот в этой графе- ФИО участника - педагога- укажу ФИО педагога. А в графе- Ник нейм на http://forum.in-ku.com участника - педагога (ссылка на Ваш профиль)- укажу свой ник нейм на форуме?
Или в конкурсе могут участвовать только ученики участников форума?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> зато есть авторский клип( созданный *другим педагогом*, не мной) 
> 
> могу ли я представить на конкурс этот клип, указав не свое имя, а имя педагога( педагог не участник IN-KU)


В номинацию "Авторская детская песня" заявку может подать *только сам автор песни*. Как Вы за него подадите заявку? Вы его спросили, хочет ли он вообще участвовать в этом конкурсе? А потом он к Вам и к нам предъявит претензии, скажет: "Без меня меня женили!")))

Недаром у нас в Положении конкурса есть такая строка:  
_Предоставляя свои видео материалы на конкурс, участники автоматически дают согласие на их безвозмездное опубликование на интернет-ресурсах._ 
Мы с Вами не можем за автора решить, согласен ли он на такие условия. А подав заявку, автор как бы заключает с организаторами конкурса договор.

Поэтому, подскажите своему педагогу, что у нас проходит такой конкурс, дайте ссылку, пусть бегом регистрируется на форуме и подаёт заявку. До 30 июля остаются считанные дни...

Удачи!

----------

aichka (29.07.2016), tinapt (25.07.2016)

----------


## tatyna-12159

Добрый день! Светлана вчера отправили видео на вокальный конкурс, но по невнимательности не в том формате, что мне делать? Отправить заново в нужном формате?! Спасибо!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> по невнимательности


Кажется, это заразно! :Taunt:  Я уже не знаю, плакать мне или смеяться...))))) У каждого второго - нарушения именно по невнимательности!
Татьяна, там у вас не только в формате ошибка... Сейчас напишу в личку.




> что мне делать? Отправить заново в нужном формате?!


Не нужно, я уже конвертировала и сама всё сделала. Лето проходит мимо меня! С утра до вечера погружена в переписки и исправлении чьих-то ошибок...

----------

aichka (29.07.2016)

----------


## tatyna-12159

Ещё раз большое спасибо!!!

----------


## никуленок

Всем добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, обязательна-ли ссылка на фотографию участников - исполнителей? дело в том, что у меня нет фотографий девочек которые исполняют песню, а если и есть, то с концерта (где они ее пели). Спрашиваю, чтобы успеть связаться с родителями, если фото обязательно.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> обязательна-ли ссылка на фотографию участников - исполнителей


Не обязательно, но желательно. :Grin:

----------

aichka (29.07.2016), ambra (28.07.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

> обязательна-ли ссылка на фотографию участников


Фото нужны для того, чтобы потом делать коллаж победителей. Но я понимаю, что не у всех педагогов они есть, поэтому и 



> Не обязательно, но желательно

----------

aichka (29.07.2016), ambra (28.07.2016), nezabudka-8s (26.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

Сегодня одна из участников задала вопрос:



> сколько стоят платные документы (диплом, свидетельство о публикации)


Отвечаю для всех сразу.
НА СЕГОДНЯШНИЙ ДЕНЬ:
ВСЕ, получившие 1-3 места получают дипломы бесплатно.
Диплом УЧАСТНИКА (не получившего призовое место) стоит 400 руб.
Свидетельство о публикации вашего номера - 400 руб.
Что будет к тому времени, когда будут они выписываться, не могу сказать, это зависит от стоимости работы дизайнера.

----------

aichka (29.07.2016), alla-mus (31.07.2016), ambra (28.07.2016), Larisa1982 (06.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (28.07.2016), ttanya (30.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016), ненька (29.07.2016), Тариэлька (28.08.2016)

----------


## sky36

Здравствуйте, Света! Я отправила уточнения по возрасту Вам в личку. 
С уважением, Ирина.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> *Внимание!*
> Ни одно из поступивших писем-заявок на участие в конкурсе по истечении указанного срока, то есть уже в *00 часов 00 минут 31 июля 2016г.,* техническими координаторами рассматриваться не будут. Просьбы о приеме материала по истечении указанного срока, направляемые организаторам конкурса в личных сообщениях не будут приниматься во внимание.


Московское время - *00 часов 00 минут 31 июля 2016*г.

*Приём заявок окончен!*

*Всем конкурсантам, чьи номера приняты на конкурс, желаем удачи!* 
С уважением,
Технический координационный совет конкурса IN-KU

----------

aichka (30.07.2016), alla-mus (31.07.2016), ambra (31.07.2016), a_k_gib (01.08.2016), irinavalalis (02.08.2016), Karamel (01.08.2016), Larisa1982 (06.10.2016), MakaRock (01.08.2016), mishel61 (31.07.2016), Olga Beliaeva (03.09.2016), sky36 (31.07.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (31.07.2016), ttanya (31.07.2016), Vesna (31.07.2016), Vitolda (31.07.2016), Алена57 (27.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016), Ирина Ивановна (10.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

[img]http://*********ru/10738481.jpg[/img]
*Голосование продлится с 1 по 31 августа 2016 года!*

*Добро пожаловать в тему для голосования:*
*http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141661*

----------

mishel61 (02.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## alla-mus

Скажите, чтобы проголосовать - обязательно надо регистрироваться на ю-тубе?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*alla-mus*, 
Перенесла Ваш вопрос сюда. В теме с конкурсными номерами пользователям писать сообщения нельзя, об этом сказано в начале темы и выделено жирным красным шрифтом: *здесь*.




> Скажите, чтобы проголосовать - обязательно надо регистрироваться на ю-тубе?


Естественно. Иначе кулачок "Нравится"  не окрасится в синий цвет и Ваше нажатие на него не зачтётся.
Если у Вас есть свой канал на ютубе, куда загружаете видео, то Вы уже зарегистрированы. Останется только зайти только под своим аккаунтом и проголосовать.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Пользовательское голосование проходит строго с 1 августа по 31 августа 2016г. Все оценки пользователей, полученные по истечении указанного срока, в общий счет полученных участником баллов засчитаны не будут.


*Внимание! Московское время - 00 часов 00 минут 1 сентября! Пользовательское голосование вокального конкурса закрыто!* 




> Подсчет голосов начнется 1 сентября 2016 года.


*Начинается подсчёт голосов! Всем удачи!*

----------

alla-mus (08.09.2016)

----------


## 070165

Скажите пожалуйста когда будут объявлены результаты

----------


## Нататулечка

Здравствуйте! очень бы хотелось узнать, когда будут результаты конкурса. Спасибо!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Скажите пожалуйста когда будут объявлены результаты





> очень бы хотелось узнать, когда будут результаты конкурса


Девочки, дорогие, прекрасно вас понимаю, как хочется быстрей узнать результаты! И членам жюри тоже этого хочется, поверьте! Пока это даже нам неизвестно. Идёт подсчёт голосов и анализ судейских протоколов. Всё серьёзно, друзья! Оценить 170 номеров, распределить их по местам в нескольких номинациях, свести воедино результаты всех членов жюри - не так-то просто. Поэтому, изначально на эту процедуру выделено много времени.

В регламенте конкурса (на первой странице этой темы) написано:



> 1 октября оглашение результатов


Никто не обещал, что итоги конкурса будут объявлены раньше назначенного срока. Поэтому, наберитесь терпения, мои дорогие. Если каким-то чудом и старанием председателя вокального конкурса итоги будут подведены раньше 1 октября, то об этом обязательно появится информация под шапкой нашего форума. Сейчас там что написано?
[img]http://*********ru/11464783.png[/img]Вот и ждём! :Smile3:  Совсем немного осталось!))

----------

ambra (21.09.2016), Larisa1982 (06.10.2016), Айгуль (20.09.2016), Светинка (01.10.2016)

----------


## Нататулечка

Спасибо  большое за ответ!Конечно, мы наберемся терпения.А что плохо читали Положение конкурса-так сами виноваты.Уж простите нас....

----------


## Наталья Диканова

добрый вечер. 1 октября, вы нас не порадуете результатами?:)

----------

irinavalalis (01.10.2016), Kseniy92 (01.10.2016), Valenta (01.10.2016), Тихонова Ирина (01.10.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> добрый вечер. 1 октября, вы нас не порадуете результатами?:)


Добрый вечер, Наталья Анатольевна! С удовольствием порадуем! :Grin: 
От души поздравляю Вас с победой в номинации "Вокальные ансамбли (9–11 лет)"! :flower:  Так держать!

Результаты конкурса оглашены в отдельной теме:
* Победители Первого международного вокального конкурса IN-KU "Песенная Карусель 2016"!*

----------

Олюр (02.10.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Дорогие участники!!!
Мне пишут в личку и на емейл письма с вопросами о дипломах. Решила ответить тут всем сразу. 
ВСЕМ участникам, получившим призовые места, а их 40 человек будут высланы дипломы международного образца на емейлы, которые были написаны в заявках. Время отправки зависит от дизайнера, который занимается нашим конкурсом. Как только мы получим, удовлетворяющий нас образец диплома, сразу начнем рассылку. Пожалуйста, не пишите письма.  
Примерный образец ТЕКСТА*

[IMG]http://*********su/7569802.jpg[/IMG]

Что касается призов, если честно, такие вопросы меня ставят просто в тупик. Друзья, хоть кто-то из 230 человек, приславших свои видео, заплатил хоть копейку за участие в конкурсе??? Ваши номера просматливали много часов сначала орг. комитет, потом 6 членов жюри, тратили на это свое СВОБОДНОЕ время и заметьте, не потребовав от меня, как организатора ни копейки денег!!! Все всё делали и делают на чистом энтузиазме. И когда мне приходит письмо: "А предусматриваются ли призы?" Мне становится не по себе. И начинаешь задумываться: А стОит ли вообще все это делать??? В следующий раз сто раз подумаю, прежде чем начинать такой глобальный проект. 
Так вот, отвечаю всем, кто ждет от меня  призов и подарков!
Если мне кто-нибудь еще напишет в личку или на емейл и задаст вопрос об этом, не обижайтесь, никаких дипломов вам не светит! Даже если вы призер, супер- пупер какой специалист и победитель! Надо просто иметь совесть!

----------

adonaya (11.10.2016), aichka (02.10.2016), Larisa1982 (06.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (02.10.2016), NikTanechka (11.10.2016), olga kh (16.10.2016), ttanya (04.10.2016), Valenta (02.10.2016), Vitolda (13.10.2016), Ирина Ивановна (25.10.2016), кэт радистка (10.10.2016), Олюр (02.10.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Для всех участников, не получивших призовые места, но желающих получить Дипломы участника конкурса, документ платный. Его стоимость такая же, как любого другого свидетельства, выдаваемого МОД IN-KU, 400 рублей. 
Если вам нужно свидетельство о публикации вашего номера в конкурсе, такой документ платный для всех, и победителей, и участников, его стоимость 500 руб.
**Реквизиты:
Карта сбербанка  4276550039783355
Яндекс деньги 41001682774352
Для жителей Украины Кошелек вебмани U185412719142.* 

*
Процедура оплаты: 
1. Оплачиваете нужную сумму, в комментарии прописываете фамилию, имя отчество, город. 
2. Сканируете чек с оплатой и присылаете его мне в личку, здесь на форуме, залив картинкой на *********ru. 
Если оплатили 400 руб. я понимаю, что это за диплом, если 500- свидетельство. Все данные для свидетельства для возьму из анкеты- заявки. Если на один конкурсный номер заявлено 2 педагога- оплачивать за каждый в отдельности. Дипломы выписываются ПЕДАГОГАМ, никак не участникам- исполнителям. Если нужен на участника- это отд**ельная оплата.
3. СНАЧАЛА выписываются все бесплатные документы победителям, как только я разошлю всем лауреатам их Дипломы, я сообщу в этой теме и начну работать с платными документами. 
**
*
*Образец такого документа
*

----------

aichka (02.10.2016), alla-mus (03.10.2016), a_k_gib (07.10.2016), GhTa (04.10.2016), Larisa1982 (06.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (02.10.2016), NikTanechka (11.10.2016), olga kh (16.10.2016), tataalh (03.10.2016), ttanya (04.10.2016), Valenta (02.10.2016), Vitolda (13.10.2016), кэт радистка (10.10.2016), Олюр (02.10.2016), Сара705 (27.10.2016)

----------


## агидак

Всё же извините за назойливость, я о платном документе, думаю не одна я такая. Поподробней как это сделать. Я оплачиваю через сбербанк по счёту, как вы узнаёте какие номера??? Не подумайте что совсем тупая, обычно везде всё конкретно прописывают! Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Инна Корепанова

> В следующий раз сто раз подумаю, прежде чем начинать такой глобальный проект.


Дорогая Мариночка и все организаторы конкурса!!! Огромная Вам благодарность за Ваш труд!!! Поверьте, есть люди, и их немало, кто действительно искренне благодарен за все те усилия, за всё то личное время, что Вы тратите для существования и развития сайта и такого чудесного конкурса! Начало положено, очень хочется верить, что такой конкурс станет традиционным. Вам же хочется пожелать сил, вдохновения и терпения со всеми нами такими разными.
Я впервые приняла участие в творческом конкурсе. Само это уже для меня радость, ведь понимаю, какие талантливые и уважаемые мною форумчане предлагают свои конкурсные номера! На победу и не надеялась, но само по себе участие и просмотр работ других участников дало вдохновение для дальнейшей работы, рождаются идеи о подготовки номеров для участия в следующих конкурсах на нашем форуме. 
Не унывайте, пожалуйста! Всего Вам доброго!!!

----------

aichka (14.10.2016), FM1 (02.10.2016), Larisa1982 (06.10.2016), Mazaykina (02.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (02.10.2016), NikTanechka (11.10.2016), olga kh (04.10.2016), SvetaH (03.10.2016), ttanya (04.10.2016), РусЛена (03.10.2016)

----------


## alla-mus

> Огромная Вам благодарность за Ваш труд!!! Поверьте, есть люди, и их немало, кто действительно искренне благодарен за все те усилия, за всё то личное время, что Вы тратите для существования и развития сайта и такого чудесного конкурса!


Присоединяюсь к словам и мнению Инны. Марина, очень Вам благодарна за идею и организацию такого конкурса. В наше время бесплатное участие в МЕЖДУНАРОДНОМ вокальном конкурсе, не выезжая никуда - само по себе большая удача. И потому странно видеть такое:




> "А предусматриваются ли призы?"


Уважаемые участники, читайте внимательно положение.

----------

Larisa1982 (06.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (03.10.2016), olga kh (04.10.2016)

----------


## нонна



----------

FM1 (05.10.2016), Larisa1982 (06.10.2016), tanuha (07.10.2016)

----------


## ttanya

> Дорогая Мариночка и все организаторы конкурса!!! Огромная Вам благодарность за Ваш труд!!! Поверьте, есть люди, и их немало, кто действительно искренне благодарен за все те усилия, за всё то личное время, что Вы тратите для существования и развития сайта и такого чудесного конкурса! Начало положено, очень хочется верить, что такой конкурс станет традиционным.


_И я присоединяюсь к словам коллеги. Огромное спасибо Вам, Марина, и всем огранизаторам конкурса за такую замечательную идею проведения международного БЕСПЛАТНОГО вокального конкурса!  Низкий вам поклон за ваш труд!_ 
_От всей души поздравляю всех победителей!!!_

----------

FM1 (05.10.2016), Larisa1982 (06.10.2016), Mazaykina (06.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (04.10.2016)

----------


## Тариэлька

> А стОит ли вообще все это делать???


Марина! Стоит!!!!!СПАСИБО Вам за труд! И, конечно, всей команде!!!От всей души поздравляю победителей конкурса, а главное-творчески одержимых педагогов, вложивших в своих воспитанников всю душу! Представляю, как вы сейчас радуетесь!!!Я отправила видео выступления своей воспитанницы, зная, что победа не за нами в этом году: девочка-умничка, но не уровня победителя(я это знаю, ну не было у меня "супер-звёзд" в прошлом выпуске). Но ооооочень хотелось поучаствовать!*И я-счастлива*! Потому, что оказалась в числе первых в нашем ПЕРВОМ конкурсе(обязательно надеюсь на традиционное продолжение!!!) Потому, что всё происходило в нашем любимом доме IN-KU! Потому, что нас оценивали наши любимые МЭТРЫ(не побоюсь этих слов!). И потому, что все мы были рядом,вместе, практически уже родные люди!!!Урррряяяяяя!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 04:

----------

FM1 (05.10.2016), Larisa1982 (06.10.2016), Mazaykina (06.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (05.10.2016), ttanya (14.10.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Потому, что оказалась в числе первых в нашем ПЕРВОМ конкурсе(обязательно надеюсь на традиционное продолжение!!!)


Аллочка, а еще ты оказалась в числе первых, заказавших, оплативших и получивших свидетельство о публикации. 
Да, друзья, свидетельства уже можно оплачивать. 

[img]http://*********su/7547198.jpg[/img]

----------

alla-mus (14.12.2016), a_k_gib (07.10.2016), mishel61 (07.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (06.10.2016), tanuha (07.10.2016), Тариэлька (18.10.2016)

----------


## Тариэлька

> в числе первых, заказавших


Спасибо большое!!!! :Thank You:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## musa3687

Я вчера оплатила 400 руб и отправила Вам скан. Скажите, когда можно ожидать документ. Почему сильно интересуюсь - на днях отправляю портфолио эксперту. Как вы сами понимаете, документ о международном конкурсе - не помешает. Спасибо, Елена.  :Tender:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Время отправки зависит от дизайнера, который занимается нашим конкурсом. Как только мы получим, удовлетворяющий нас образец диплома, сразу начнем рассылку. Пожалуйста, не пишите письма.


 и не присылайте деньги на Дипломы.



> Я вчера оплатила 400 руб и отправила Вам скан. Скажите, когда можно ожидать документ.


*Как только мы получим, удовлетворяющий нас образец диплома, сразу начнем рассылку.*

----------

ttanya (14.10.2016)

----------


## musa3687

> Я вчера оплатила 400 руб и отправила Вам скан. Скажите, когда можно ожидать документ. Почему сильно интересуюсь - на днях отправляю портфолио эксперту. Как вы сами понимаете, документ о международном конкурсе - не помешает. Спасибо, Елена.


Пишу снова я. Ответа никакого нет. Напишите, а вы деньги то мои получили?  Я вообще - то - ПЕРЕЖИВАЮ. Елена

----------


## нонна

> [CENTER][B][SIZE=3]Для всех участников, не получивших призовые места, но желающих получить Дипломы участника конкурса, документ платный. Его стоимость такая же, как любого другого свидетельства, выдаваемого МОД IN-KU, 400 рублей. Реквизиты  карты сбербанка  4276550039783355.



Здравствуйте, Марина! Если на конкурс я подавала свои данные на украинском языке, то диплом (400 руб) будет на украинском? Спасибо.

----------


## гомоня

Марина, спасибо большое вам и уважаемому жюри за такой замечательный конкурс! Он очень нужен! Я получила удовольствие и от номеров, выставленных на конкурс, и от того что попала в призеры! Очень неожиданно и приятно! Конкурс замечательный и очень нужный! 
Это Вам, уважаемая Марина!            :Vishenka 33:  :Laie 37:

----------

nezabudka-8s (13.10.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Напишите, а вы деньги то мои получили?


Не надо переживать. Деньги ваши лежат. Как только начну рассылать дипломы, ваш будет первым после победителей. 



> Если на конкурс я подавала свои данные на украинском языке, то диплом (400 руб) будет на украинском?


Диплом на немецком языке. Посмотрите выше в теме есть образец. 



> Конкурс замечательный и очень нужный!


Спасибо за теплые слова!!!

----------

Larisa1982 (24.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (13.10.2016), tanuha (16.10.2016), нонна (20.10.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

> все могут получить Дипломы участника и свидетельствао выставлении на детский вокальный конкурс.


В личку задают вопросы: КОГДА?
Отвечаю: ЖДЕМ! Готовится совершенно новый, современный корпоративный дизайн портала и соответственно, все дипломы и свидетельства будут иметь новый дизайн. Поэтому. пожалуйста, потерпите еще чуть-чуть. Скоро будет...
Как только будет все готово, первыми получат дипломы победители.

----------

FM1 (23.10.2016), Larisa1982 (24.10.2016), ttanya (25.10.2016)

----------


## fashka

Спасибо за конкурс, за организацию, с нетерпением будем ждать следующего!

----------

nezabudka-8s (27.10.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Дорогие участники и лауреаты!
Наконец-то, вы можете получить документы, подтверждающие ваше участие в конкурсе!!!
Вот такие дипломы международного образца и дизайна я начинаю рассылать.
Спасибо нашему дизайнеру, с этих документов мы начинаем вводить новый корпоративный дизайн. Начало положено!
Рекомендации для распечатки- бумагу брать 200гр/m2 (плотную).* 

*1 Место

*[IMG]http://*********ru/11979326.jpg[/IMG]

*2 место*

[IMG]http://*********ru/11982398.jpg[/IMG]

*3 место*

[img]http://*********ru/12012023.jpg[/img]

----------

FM1 (30.10.2016), Larisa1982 (10.11.2016), nezabudka-8s (29.10.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие победители!
Вы можете  скачать свои дипломы здесь, *Vkotakte*
Или в *форумском альбоме* здесь.
Или ждите, когда я пришлю вам по емейлу.

----------

Larisa1982 (10.11.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Друзья!
Все дипломы победителям я отправила. 
Если вдруг кто не получил, обязательно мне напишите, я повторю.*

----------

Valenta (13.11.2016)

----------


## musa3687

Снова пишу я, давным - давно оплатившая сертификат (хоть и не победителя). Вы обещали отправить его мне первой после победителей. Уже больше недели жду.

----------


## alla-mus

> Дорогие участники и лауреаты!
> Наконец-то, вы можете получить документы, подтверждающие ваше участие в конкурсе!!!


Мариночка, здравствуйте! Написала вам в личку про желание получить диплом участника. понимаю, что, возможно, у вас нет времени. Подожду, не проблема, только отпишитесь, пришла ли оплата.
Спасибо!

----------


## tataalh

*Mazaykina*, Марина, я оплатила диплом для участника -победителя (3 степень) Селифановой Арины. http://*********ru/12479198.jpg- это сканированный чек оплаты на
 *********ru.С уважением Алхасова Татьяна Джеммовна(МАДОУ д/с "Ивушка",г. Балашов)

----------


## Mazaykina

*tataalh*, 
Татьяна, документ отправлен на почту tataalh@yandex.ru

----------


## Mazaykina

Вроде всем отправила, кто оплатил. Если вдруг кого пропустила- извините. Напишите мне в личку, обязательно!!!

----------


## Miraslava

А будет ещё раз проходить этот конкурс?

----------


## Mazaykina

> А будет ещё раз проходить этот конкурс?


К 10-летнему юбилею планирую провести глобальный конкурс по нескольким направлениям.

----------

Larisa1982 (09.03.2020)

----------

